# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  Post-Holiday Catch Up

## TheFridge

<p>We hope everyone had a safe and prosperous holidays. Now that we’re all done stuffing ourselves from our real fridges, it’s time to catch up on what’s been going on in Ubuntu land.</p>
<ul>
<li>Ben Collins is looking for AMD64 <a href="http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2005-December/000045.html">volunteers</a> to help test the new SMP/Uniprocessor kernels.</li>
<li>Daniel Holbach has posted the latest Desktop Team <a href="http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2005-December/000042.html">minutes</a>.</li>
<li>Alain Perry was <a href="http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2005-December/000122.html">wondering</a> if there was a list of “Love Tasks” that volunteers could contribute for desktop specific tasks. Sebastien Bacher was happy to provide a nice <a href="https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/TODO">TODO</a> list of desktop work. Also, don’t be afraid to stop by #ubuntu-desktop on freenode.</li>
<li>Linux Journal has a <a href="http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8752">thorough</a> interview with Jeff Waugh. (Lots of good Ubuntu stuff here).</li>
<li>Corey Burger pointed out that the wiki could use some help, check out their <a href="https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WikiToDo">TODO</a> page for some low hanging fruit.</li>
<li>Erast Benson from the Nextenta team (An Ubuntu derivate using the opensolaris kernel) has posted a <a href="http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-December/013936.html">small update</a> on their progress porting the GNOME System Tools to their system.</li>
<li>Dennis Kaarsemaker keeps us updated with the latest Community Council <a href="http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-December/013878.html">minutes</a>. This week saw Lucas Nussbaum and Irvin Piraman join the Ubuntu Team. Welcome!</li>
</ul>


*Link To Original Article*

----------

